# 2006 Christmas Card



## Carter Johnson (16 Jan 2006)

Yes, folks, I've started my Christmas Card jigsaw puzzles for 2006. I have 3 done and will finish over 80 by December.

This card is not as intricate as some I've made over the past ten years, but it's a nice puzzle for children. It has 32 pieces, all cut freehand. The card is mounted onto 1/4" poplar or cedar and sprayed with a shiny glaze spray for protection.

Page one of the original card becomes the puzzle. Page two becomes the cover sheet on which we write our message. Then I cut a piece of colored poster board for the back page. It's mailed all together in the original envelope, sometimes with a cardboard backing to prevent damage.

Questions? I'm happy to repond. Our cards have been very well received and the recipients have saved them over the years and display them during the holidays. I will post the front of the card here and immediately follow this with a second post with a picture of the back.

Carter


----------



## Carter Johnson (16 Jan 2006)




----------



## Gill (16 Jan 2006)

My goodness, Carter - you don't hang about! It's lovely, but I bet you'll be sick of the sight of that pattern by Christmas  .

Personally, I reckon you deserve some sort of reward for creating a Christmas thread this early in the year  .

Gill


----------



## Greenfield Bob (16 Jan 2006)

Hi Carter didn't think I would see you on this side of the pond.
Your Christmas card is just like all your puzzles, great.

Bob


----------



## Adam (16 Jan 2006)

Blimey, thats a cracking start. I still haven't got it into my brain I need to have all important dates marked with reminders 3 months or so prior on the calendar - as it takes that long to get round to making anything!

Great stuff.

Adam


----------



## Unlucky Alf (16 Jan 2006)

Carter,

I can well understand why people save them as display items for future years, it's always so much more special to receive a gift that someone has put something of themselves into. It's a lovely idea, but I bet you think long and hard before adding any new names to you Christmas card list.

Do you use a commercially available card as a template or do you use any picture that appeals and resize it if necessary?

Simon


----------



## orangetlh (16 Jan 2006)

that is amazing! you must have a very steady hand and a lot of patience. love the animals


----------



## Carter Johnson (16 Jan 2006)

It's a commercially available card....and this past December I bought the cards we'll use in 2007 - a much more intricate landscape picture.

I suppose you could say that a pattern of cutting develops as I proceed, but I'm always making refinements and do not use any sort of template. You might note that a couple of the chickens have no locking tabs to adjoining pieces. Their unique shapes lock two of their surrounding pieces together.

I mail out about 40 or so, give away another 20, save some for my grandchildren to give to their teachers, and keep a dozen for posterity or for special gifts in the future.

One of the fun things is that they don't take long. I always have a few ready and, if I have a half hour to spare, I can do downstairs and cut one. Then, no matter how frustrating the rest of the day becomes, I can ALWAYS say that I accomplished something.

Thanks for your comments.....Carter


----------



## dedee (17 Jan 2006)

Carter,
thanks for sharing. You can do all that in half an hour :shock: 

Andy


----------



## Gary H (17 Jan 2006)

Nice job there m8. 
Getting a good jump on this year? Cool.

Oh, BTW, we already started buying gifts too...  
I know, sad isn't it!

Cheers

Gary


----------

